# Winter Day Cleaning White TTS



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

So today i had a free day and i haven't cleaned my car properly since owning it :/ so heres a write up.ill try list the products too.

Snow Foamed ( Juciy Jens cherry snow foam)
Rinsed
Hand Washed ( Meguiars Nxt Gen Car Shampoo)
Rinsed 
Wheels (bilberry Wheel Cleaner)
Rinsed
Clayed (Dode Juice Super Slippery Lube & meguiars clay)
Snow Foamed Again
Rubbed in 
Rinsed
Polsihed (poorboys Diamond white)
Waxed (Dodo juice DIamond White Hard wax)
Windows (Fast Glass)
Wheels (meguiars tyre gel)
Exhuast (autoglym Exhuast Paste)

Finshed Results Below

The pictures just don't do it justice!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks brilliant x


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Worth investing in a good sealant to top off the polish and wax combo! Perhaps Gyeon Cancoat or Wetcoat


----------



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Worth investing in a good sealant to top off the polish and wax combo! Perhaps Gyeon Cancoat or Wetcoat


cheers ill keep that in mind next time jacob


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The cleaning done something funny to your Number plate :lol:

Looks really good


----------

